# 2yr old Goldie ate 15-20 grapes!!



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Call the vet or rush him to an emergency vet immediately. Grapes can be very toxic to dogs.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes, Grapes are toxic, please take him to an ER vet, maybe they can get him to throw them up...good Luck


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Give him hydrogen peroxide: one teaspoon per 10 lbs. of body weight, so in your case about 8 teaspoons. Squirt it into the back of his throat using a syringe if you have one, or something like a turkey baster. It will make him vomit, usually within 15 minutes or so. If the first dose doesn't work, you can try a second dose, but no more than that. If all or most of the grapes come up, he should be ok, but you should still take him to the vet to make sure. If you can't get him to vomit within the next hour or so, get him to a vet quickly.


Grape poisoning is a strange thing. Some dogs can eat grapes with no ill effects, but others will suffer severe kidney damage from small quantities of grapes. Best to treat this as an emergency, just in case. Good luck, hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I had to use peroxide with Brinkley one time. It's surprising how quickly it works.


----------



## Tamzin Bush (Dec 13, 2018)

*2yr old GRT ate 15-20 grapes!!*

Hi my 37kg goldie ate around 20 grapes 3 hours ago, he hasn’t shown any symptoms yet. He seems fine but what shall I do?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Tamzin Bush said:


> Hi my 37kg goldie ate around 20 grapes 3 hours ago, he hasn’t shown any symptoms yet. He seems fine but what shall I do?


Take your dog to an E Vet ASAP


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Vet*

Take him to vet right now. Grapes are toxic to dogs!!


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

I've seen an 80lb lab eat a small snack size box of sun-maid raisins (the size you pack in a kids lunch) and within 8 hours the dog was in 100% total renal failure and they had to put him down. Now, I know raisins are basically a dried concentrated grape but you should never take chances with ingested grapes. 



I would personally just take the dog to the vet and call them on the way!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

If you didn't use hydrogen peroxide to make him vomit, and it's been three hours, you absolutely need to get him to the vet _now_. He may or may not be affected by the grapes - some dogs seem able to tolerate them - but if he is affected, it will be too late to do anything once the symptoms appear. Right now it's not too late to get the grapes out of his system, but it's too late for you to do it yourself. It will have to be done by a vet.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Exactly what ceegee said, at 3 hours, the grapes are still in his stomach and should be there for about 2 more hours before they start getting into the GI tract. The key is to get them out of their system and that means while they are still in the stomach.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

My Thor ate 1/2 an apple strudel=1/2 cup of raisins. I raced to the E vet and told them as soon as I got there to induce vomiting. You must act quickly!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

For the sake of the dog I hope they are at the vet's office. It makes me nervous thinking what could happen.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

How's your boy?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Everything being said here is 100% true. And the other crazy thing about grape and raisin toxicity is that it is not always immediate. The renal failure can come months or years down the road. And they have no idea why a German Shepherd can be affected by one raisin, while a tiny dog can be unaffected by 10 grapes. There is no rhyme nor reason to it. But if you didn't induce vomiting immediately and get them out, he needs to get his kidneys flushed to be safe. It's 12 hours on an IV. I really hope you took him to the ER. He'll be fine if you did.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hmm was hoping to hear an update that the dog was ok.


----------



## Tamzin Bush (Dec 13, 2018)

The dog was completely okay. He didn’t show any symptoms at all luckily.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm glad he's ok now and not showing any symptoms but did you take him to the Vet?? He should be checked as kidney damage/failure may not show symptoms right away. Please have him examined by a vet if you haven't already.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Glad to hear hes OK as well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tamzin Bush said:


> The dog was completely okay. He didn’t show any symptoms at all luckily.



That doesn't mean anything. You won't see signs of toxicity. You really should take him to the vet, especially at this point, if he didn't throw them up, he should get his kidneys flushed.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Hmm I shouldn't have assumed, but I assumed the op meant they took there dog to the vet and was fine. If they didn't, they are just seriously tempting fate.


----------



## Tamzin Bush (Dec 13, 2018)

It’s my boyfriends dog. I can’t drive, we live in village - it was impossible for me to get him to the vets but I told my boyfriend what happened and left it up to him to make the decision of whether to take Bartley to the vets or not


----------

